# Klasse Queue Implementierung in Java



## Guest (17. Jan 2006)

Hi,
bin neu hier.
ich brauche unbedingt eine Implentierung der Klasse Queue (schlange) in Java. Benötige es unbedingt Für die Schule.
Folgende Methoden müssen enthalten sein:
empty, dequeue,enqueue,front und size.
kann mir jemand eine implementierung posten?
Thx 
samy


----------



## AlArenal (17. Jan 2006)

> - Wir machen keine Hausaufgaben. Ihr müsst schon eigene Ideen, bzw. Lösungsvorschläge haben.



http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=16921


----------



## Bleiglanz (17. Jan 2006)

schau mal in die API zu java.util.Queue 

implementing Classes
ArrayBlockingQueue, ConcurrentLinkedQueue, DelayQueue, LinkedBlockingQueue, LinkedList, PriorityBlockingQueue, PriorityQueue, SynchronousQueue

du brauchst dir keine selber zu schreiben, nimm einfach eine LinkedList


----------



## meez (17. Jan 2006)

Hier....Aufgabe gelöst:


```
public class Queue {
void empty(){} void dequeue(){} void enqueue(){} void font(){} void size(){} 
}
```


----------



## AlArenal (17. Jan 2006)

meez hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hier....Aufgabe gelöst:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



*gröhl*


----------

